# Upcoming Crowe dates



## ssydor (Dec 12, 2012)

Hey there,
My band (Crowe) will be playing a couple of local GTA shows over the next month. If you don't have any plans, feel free to come on out!

Sat April 27th - The Moonshine Cafe, Oakville ON, 137 Kerr St

Fri May 10th - The Hideout, Toronto, ON, 484 Queen St W (no cover before 10PM).

You can find us online at www.crowemusic.ca, and you can download our Debut album for free at http://crowetunes.bandcamp.com

Here is some footage from the last time we played there. Great venue!!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JHMvETk0QIc


----------

